# MS Outlook 2003! Signature Problem!



## ranamf (Jun 5, 2007)

Dear All,

Kindly Help Me!

Because since 3 days, i can see my signature logo while creating new email and others while replying and forwarding their messages, but when i receive any new email, i can't see signature logo, only red cross appear beside text.

Your prompt action relife my fatigue

Thanking you,


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Read over the following article it may help

http://ask-leo.com/why_dont_pictures_show_up_in_the_emails_i_send_or_receive.html


----------

